# Revell's new Horton flying wing



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

VERY nice newly-tooled 1/72 Ho229 Flying Wing from Revell/Germany. I did it up in the Reich Defense markings of a 1/JG1 fw-190, including an attempt to translate the white/black striped cowling.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

SWEET! Very cool build John :thumbsup: what is the wing span on that kit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Teeny! Probably only about 8"or so.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

You make me sick....no one should have that much frackin talent...I'm disgusted!!
Seriously Great job!!!! Havent seen that one,when was it released would love to get one


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, I'm told it was first released 7-8 years ago, and then rereleased just now. I musta missed it the first time out.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Beautiful work, John. I have 2 Horten kits made by UM of Russia ad the quality is nowhere compared to the Revell kit.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Der fledermaus Flugzeug.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Presentation page up:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ho229-revell1.html


----------

